# A maa fight u were in



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought it would be a cool idea to have a tread where u say what type of figher u are and a mma fight u won or lost

I have had no real mma fights on my recored but i do fight in the Western Canadain Martail Arts Championship every year, the fights are one round 5 mins fights on a 20x20 mats. I am a free style grappler and a kickboxer

The guy took me down after i was able to land only one kick in his ribs. I was stuck under him and he was using ground n pound on my face. I was stuck like that for a good 3 and a half or so. The ref almost ended it with a min left when i was able to bring both my leg up around his neck and put him in a trangle choke. He fought back for 10 secs or so but was forced to tap. I made it to the finals but lost by KO.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

I train in submission wrestling and hope to have my first mma fight soon. As soon as i do i'll post what happened.

Mc


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 28, 2006)

i am not ready yet.

its not like you are just fighting some loud asshole at a party. or just getting into a fight at a bar over some stupid shit.

you are fighting another athlete who trains just as much as you do, or more. not to mention if they have more MMA experience then you do in the ring.

i know i am not ready yet.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I haven't been in a mma fight either. I have trained in Judo since i was 6 and have had many many fight's in that. I maxed out by going to nationals but i never got gold. So if i was a mma fighter i'd be like parisian. I'd be the get him on the ground submit him guy. No boxing for me.


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nothing pro or semi pro for me. However I do have a few mma fights in the school I attend. And I am training though, I fight guys in my weight class and not in my class. As well as my brother (Army Special Forces) He is a tough SOB to fight. But I can hang with him. However the rules by which he plays are whats the fastest way to blind, break bones, or kill. Because when he fights on the battle field its for real. He has to tone down the breaking bones and blinding bits for when we fight lol

I also have a bit of compition in the TKD field. But thats hardly MMA


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I am 20 and when i was 12 i started kickboxing and submission wrestling. 

I've kept doing both but when i turned 17 i started doing Kenpo Jiu Jitsu. 

I had my first MMA fight on my 19th birthday up in BC canada and lost in the 2nd round because i didn't know how hard it would be to cut weight so i was very unprepaired. Lost TKO while going for a triangle choke, but couldn't gain enough preasure to hurt him. 

i fought 5 fights when i was 19 (im 20 right now) i had to take alot of time off for school and work. 

After my first lost i went on to win 4 straight and hold an ameture record of 4-1. Winning 2/4 fights by armbar and the other 2 in TKO. 

Now that schools starting back up im starting my Kenpo Jiu Jitsu and Kickboxing alot more, along with more intensive grappling and freestyle wrestling. 

So ya thats about it, i donno the next time im going to fight, but now that i belong to a MMA forum (never was apart of one before) i'll try and have someone tape my fight. btw i fight LW- 155 and walk around standing 5'10 1/2 163 pounds.
Edit: I also started Cardio training with my Colleges ARMY ROTC program. Bunch of good guys and the Major out here who runs the Cardio program is awsome. 

btw my MMA skills>Military Training


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> btw my MMA skills>Military Training



Only 20 and have Military Training...thats like my bro! Special Forces. Thanks for serving!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

I will be 20 years old in December and Im starting In Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in a few weeks. I will be training at Saulo Riberio's school in Toldeo Ohio. I plan on going to Brazill next year and possbily wining a championship.

Saulo Ribeiro Jiu-Jitsu Association - SRJJA

I am also looking for a Judo school in Michigan/Toledo, no luck yet. I plan on going tot the olympics one day, just need the right connections.


----------



## Nexeis (Aug 18, 2006)

You are kidding right? You havn't trained in BJJ before and you think you will go to Brazil after only one years training and win a championship? You also believe you will go to the Olympics fighting in Judo not to mention you are only starting to train at 20? What dreams you have wont ever happen though.


----------



## gonzalez89 (Dec 5, 2008)

*my first mma fight*

this seems like a great idea for a forum...
anyway i won my first mma fight last year in september...i had been training for 12 months at the time...i was 17 and he was 40 - bit of an age gap lol - i was first fight as well...anyway i won the fight in roughly 2 mins when i took him down, stayed in side control, tried to finish a kimura in north-south but then transitioned to an armbar...happy days


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was kicking this one cats ass all over a mountain once .. Freezing him .. Teleporting to uppercuts.. Then I heard the voice from no where shout finish him.. SO I ripped his head off and his spine out from his back.. 

True story.. No shit thats real talk.:fight02:


----------



## blueterrior (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never had any official mma fights, but i used to body box and fight mma with friends in high school. I always lost, but i won one. i got real hurt in one in 11th grade. it was an mma fight and i dominated in the stand up, but got thrown down in the grapple. i was throwing punches this kid had no idea what to do with, kicked him in the side of the face and then ground and pound. i got too brave and flipped me and put me in a triangle lock, i panicked and lost my aim and just got tooken. i had a bruise on my neck and twisted my wrist, bad enough to go to the ER thinking it was broken. i'm really big and i know how to use my mass to my advantage.

one piece of advice: always tap out when in doubt!


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> I was kicking this one cats ass all over a mountain once .. Freezing him .. Teleporting to uppercuts.. Then I heard the voice from no where shout finish him.. SO I ripped his head off and his spine out from his back..
> 
> True story.. No shit thats real talk.:fight02:


That's nothing man, when I was in junior school I was the baddest MMA fighter in the playground. I remember one particularly gruesome fight where I was caught in this nasty Chinese Burn. I was nearly a goner, but somehow through sheer iron will and MMA brilliance I escaped and quickly transitioned to the Double Nipple Twist. Needless to say I took the SOB down with a ferocious headlock/hip-toss and after achieving the mount I proceeded to poke him in the chest really hard and dangle spit in to his face. He literally, nearly cried.

So all in all I guess I'd say I'm like an Anderson Silva, or Fedor Emelianenko in that I'm probably one of the toughest, most skilled MMA fighters alive. :thumb02:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> I was kicking this one cats ass all over a mountain once .. Freezing him .. Teleporting to uppercuts.. Then I heard the voice from no where shout finish him.. SO I ripped his head off and his spine out from his back..
> 
> True story.. No shit thats real talk.:fight02:


Your lying. I know this because Sub Zero can't do teleporting uppercuts :thumb02:


----------

